# Man Banned from Buffet



## Wagimawr (Jan 2, 2008)

> HOUMA, La. - A 6-foot-3, 265-pound man says a restaurant overcharged him for his trips to the buffet line, then banned him and a relative because they're hearty eaters. A spokesman for the restaurant denies the claim.
> 
> Ricky Labit, a disabled offshore worker, said he had been a regular for eight months at the Manchuria Restaurant in Houma, eating there as often as three times a week.
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080102/ap_on_fe_st/odd_buffet_ban

What do you think? Price gouging, a mistake, size discrimination, all of the above?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080102/ap_on_fe_st/odd_buffet_ban
> 
> What do you think? Price gouging, a mistake, size discrimination, all of the above?



Oh, gawd, this brings me back. Old Country Buffet did the same thing to my family, because my father ate approximately his own weight with each visit ... and we (the children) threw away approximately twice ours. Not sure if it was the right call in this particular instance, but it damn sure was understandable with regard to my family .


----------



## RevolOggerp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm... this is a tricky situation.

Was he eating everything or was he always leaving a lot of extra food on his plates?

I remember similar incident from another buffet. The owner kicked this couple out because they were wasting food. They would get huge portions, eat a bite or two, then leave the plate before going back for more of something else.

Altough it's a "buffet", it's intended for people who actually eat their food. If you see something you're not sure about, take a small portion and try it. If you like it, go back for more. They're not going anywhere.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2008)

This guy complained when the buffet ran out seafood. Dude, a buffet does not mean you get to ORDER food...not really...see all that cheap pasta and stuffed peppers...have at them...oy.

Traci...LOL...please say you have video of your exile...head down...


----------



## bexy (Jan 2, 2008)

*the chinese buffet near me charges you for wastage, so i just go up about 20 times and put tiny amounts on my plate  *


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Not sure if it was the right call in this particular instance, but it damn sure was understandable with regard to my family .



It's never understandable when a buffet advertises itself as "all-you-can-eat." That right there is false advertising. If I was your father I would have paid the advertised price and just walked away and never come back.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 2, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> It's never understandable when a buffet advertises itself as "all-you-can-eat." That right there is false advertising. If I was your father I would have paid the advertised price and just walked away and never come back.



But if you take all-you-can-eat, then there wouldn't be any food left on your plate, going to waste 

I can sort of understand the logic of the business owners-not only with waste but with one table of customers cleaning out an entire batch of crab legs or whatever, however, it's NOT ok to discriminate so if they aren't willing to allow the same privileges to everyone then they need to come up with a system other than all you can eat. (Number of trips, some places have you weigh the dish and pay per pound, etc)


----------



## k1009 (Jan 2, 2008)

Eating all the crab legs? The only buffets I go to are hotel breakfast ones (and then only grudgingly, would hate for people to think I'd checked in just to gorge ) but there seems to be a certain etiquette about such spreads. You don't go in for the fancy items to the point that there's none left. You know, no claiming all the smoked salmon for yourself, it's not right!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's advertised all you can eat - it should be.

My ex-BiL was kicked out of a buffet (all you can eat) for eating too much. The guy was a stick but had a hollow leg.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 2, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> It's never understandable when a buffet advertises itself as "all-you-can-eat." That right there is false advertising. If I was your father I would have paid the advertised price and just walked away and never come back.



I'm pretty sure that the reason given was not my father's enormous appetite, but the fact that his children left huge piles of uneaten food & still went back for more. And it wasn't so much a matter of paying & not coming back as it was being flat-out banned from ever returning  Hell, we didn't have the kind of pride necessary to take our business elsewhere.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 2, 2008)

Last month there was a post linking to a list of the 50 fattest counties and the Houma area was #1. Sounds like a kool place for an FA to vacation...:eat1:


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 2, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080102/ap_on_fe_st/odd_buffet_ban
> 
> What do you think? Price gouging, a mistake, size discrimination, all of the above?



Not size discrimination exactly. 

Bad Consumer relations- The market will correct it:

"Y'all Suck, y'all out of business".


----------



## altered states (Jan 2, 2008)

This happens all the time. A bunch of football players from my high school were banned from a local Chinese buffet because 6 or 8 would go and clean the place out, tray by tray. Eventually the owners say "no mas" (or its Chinese equivalent) and kick you out. It's like casinos, where if you're winning too much money (never really an issue for me), they'll politely ask/order you to call it a night. Maybe not 100% legal or ethical, but I have pending cases with 7 or 8 Manhattan delis who claim the World's Best Coffee and I'm not getting anywhere with them...


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2008)

Come to think about it.....I don't think ' fine seafood ' and ' all you can eat buffet ', is gonna reeeeeeally go together..*L*...not for the 13 bucks this guy was to shell out....he can have my share. And, yeah, use a little common sense and courtesy. Too many people seem to think the world and everything in it, is for them...only.

Once again, not so much a fat discrimination issue. Sounds like they would tack on the extra charge for any person doing this. Now, the " ya'll are fat " comment..moronic namecalling.

Huevos...LOL...Elf?


----------



## altered states (Jan 2, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Huevos...LOL...Elf?



Huh? 
10 characters comin' right up


----------



## altered states (Jan 2, 2008)

Also 6'3" and 265 means "bouncer," not BHM. He's the reason I get the f'ed up shrimp at the bottom of the bowl every time at Sizzler.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Huh?
> 10 characters comin' right up



In the movie...Elf...Will Ferrel(sp) was all excited when he saw a dive of a coffee shop with the name...Worlds Best Coffee ( at least I think that was the name ot it )....anyhoo...heh


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was a girl my mother was always nagging me to lose weight, but once in a while she had a lapse. Once she told me 2 golden rules about buffets. She probably regretted it as soon as the words left her mouth, but the point was very well taken. :eat2:
1. Take all I can eat.
2. Eat *all* I take.

I also remember a Drabble comic strip several years ago, when the father instructed his sons that a certain buffet was all they could eat, so in order to get their money's worth he wanted them to be so full and bloated they couldn't stand the thought of eating any more food. Another point well taken. :eat2:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I got my fill of the "All You Can Eat" restaurants when I was a kid, coz I can't stand them now. Mediocre food, questionable hygiene (especially when the buffet is surrounded by sneezing, drooling asshats), tired & apathetic wait staff ... who are tired and apathetic for entirely understandable reasons.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Guess I got my fill of the "All You Can Eat" restaurants when I was a kid, coz I can't stand them now. Mediocre food, questionable hygiene (especially when the buffet is surrounded by sneezing, drooling asshats), tired & apathetic wait staff ... who are tired and apathetic for entirely understandable reasons.



So, you prefer your snot in food to be lovingly placed on your pile of baby greens...in the kitchen...where god intended it happen....?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 2, 2008)

mossystate said:


> So, you prefer your snot in food to be lovingly placed on your pile of baby greens...in the kitchen...where god intended it happen....?



Like I'd eat baby greens. Snort.

In my cheeseburger, sure. And it's a downright expectation that my chili cheese fries will have some .... added flavoring.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 2, 2008)

This kind of buffet fraud was portrayed in both The Simpsons and the Heathcliff cartoons of the '90s. Homer makes it work in the end, by posing as "nature's cruelest mistake" as people pay to watch him eat. In the Heathcliff, a dog gets called a "chubby poochy" and thrown out of a Chinese buffet, if I'm remembering correctly.

I've never been thrown out of a buffet. But I admit few things as are exciting as walking in and seeing all that food. Then again, I'm a vegetarian, so I always end up eating salads and macaroni and cheese, then ODing on brownies and soft serve.

I love a breakfast buffet. I love those scrambled eggs they serve. Egg product... So disgusting, yet so satisfying.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 2, 2008)

Back about 100 years ago, my brother and his friends were kicked out of Shakeys Pizza Buffet, the 14 boys, in high school, on the swim team, were going to the state championships the next morning, and wanted to "carb-load". The completely cleaned the restaurant out of shrimp, pizza dough, pasta, and almost cleared the salad bar.:doh: Teen-age athletes can, in the words of Beldar Conehead "Consume mass quantities". We laugh about it now, but Shakeys told them "That's all you CAN eat, get out now".

There was an episode of the TV show Coach where Luther was very upset for being kicked out of an all you can eat pancake breakfast. He said it was "All you can eat" so he should be allowed to eat as many pancakes as he wanted, but the breakfast people told him that what he ate was "All you may eat".


----------



## Canonista (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years ago I recall a story like this popping up in the news.

A BHM gets his money's worth at a buffet and gets told to leave because he eats too much. He tells em' he won't leave. The cops are called. They determine that he is utilizing the services they've advertized (all you can eat) and tell the buffet owner to pound sand, even going so far as to threaten to arrest him for harassing the customer.

I'm guessing that if you're not trashing the place, fouls smelling, or wasting food then you would probably do well to stand your ground. What can they really do about it? A cop isn't actually going to throw you out for eating all you can eat in an all you can eat restraunt. 

This could be a "firemission". If it happens to one of us we should all show up there at once and cleam em' out. Have a Dims Meet & Greet there.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 3, 2008)

Canonista said:


> This could be a "firemission". If it happens to one of us we should all show up there at once and cleam em' out. Have a Dims Meet & Greet there.



Might look something like this Bigggie comic. 
I love the expression on the cook's face! 

View attachment Buffet_by_Bigggie.jpg


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anybody ever see that Dilbert cartoon where it reveals that his Dad had spent the last 25 years in an all you can eat?

He just never left as he had not eaten all he could eat. He wasn't hungry. He just wasn't done yet.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 3, 2008)

Buffets freak me out. I think people sneeze over them and touch the food with their hands etc etc. No buffet for me. Yucky.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 3, 2008)

When buffets are outlawed, only outlaws will go to buffets.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 3, 2008)

Canonista said:


> A few years ago I recall a story like this popping up in the news.
> 
> A BHM gets his money's worth at a buffet and gets told to leave because he eats too much. He tells em' he won't leave. The cops are called. They determine that he is utilizing the services they've advertized (all you can eat) and tell the buffet owner to pound sand, even going so far as to threaten to arrest him for harassing the customer.
> 
> ...



The restaurant is private property, and customers are there with the owner's permission. If the owner revokes that permission and the customer refuses to leave, he/she can be charged with trespass. So no, I don't think the cops would tell the property owner to pound sand.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> The restaurant is private property, and customers are there with the owner's permission. If the owner revokes that permission and the customer refuses to leave, he/she can be charged with trespass. So no, I don't think the cops would tell the property owner to pound sand.




It's just bad restaurant management. A buffet is a buffet. Unless there's a sign posted telling the diners there are limits on the number of plates, it should be 'all you can eat'. People _will_ abuse that; it comes with the territory of having a buffet.

The restaurant owners have a right to do what they want, and the patrons have a right to complain if they don't like it. It all works out in the end. 

But if I was a local buffet restaurant owner, I wouldn't want a news story about how two customers got billed over $40 for eating my piles of glop on a steamer tray.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> It's just bad restaurant management. A buffet is a buffet. Unless there's a sign posted telling the diners there are limits on the number of plates, it should be 'all you can eat'. People _will_ abuse that; it comes with the territory of having a buffet.
> 
> The restaurant owners have a right to do what they want, and the patrons have a right to complain if they don't like it. It all works out in the end.
> 
> But if I was a local buffet restaurant owner, I wouldn't want a news story about how two customers got billed over $40 for eating my piles of glop on a steamer tray.



We're in complete agreement about the bad press (and about the glop on a steamer tray ... shudder). I was just pointing out that it's not advisable for someone to refuse to leave private property, after they've been told to do so.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> We're in complete agreement about the bad press (and about the glop on a steamer tray ... shudder). I was just pointing out that it's not advisable for someone to refuse to leave private property, after they've been told to do so.



Oh yeah, of course. 

I wonder why people go to buffets anymore, unless they're Oriental or breakfast ones. Ordinary sit-down restaurants will bring out 6 pounds of food per diner and then ask "did you save room for dessert?" At least here in Texas.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> The restaurant is private property, and customers are there with the owner's permission. If the owner revokes that permission and the customer refuses to leave, he/she can be charged with trespass. So no, I don't think the cops would tell the property owner to pound sand.



I understand what you're saying. Maybe a situation where the customer is being ejected even though they're not breaking the restraunt's public policy puts the decision to act at the discretion of the officer?

Maybe leave, but refuse to pay because the buffet didn't honor their end of the bargain?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2008)

If there is "all you can eat" spelled out anywhere in writing...advertisement, signs, statements by employees, etc...then the establishment should be held to that. If they want to put up limiting rules...such as charging for excess waist or "excluding seafood"...as long as they are clearly presented that is fine. Sellers remorse after the fact doesn't cut it.

BTW...this reminds me of something that used to happen years ago with a bunch I worked with. Once a month the whole department (at that time 10-12 people) would go to lunch at a local buffet place. One of the my co-workers had a bottomless pit when it came to their chicken wings. After the 2nd or 3rd time, the first employee to see us coming through the door would holler "He's back! Put on more wings!"


----------



## mossystate (Jan 3, 2008)

Zan..your friend was lucky..heh...If I were the owner of that buffet, I would have locked up the wings and made the guy suffer with other selections..and watched from the kitchen...good times....good times..


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Guess I got my fill of the "All You Can Eat" restaurants when I was a kid, coz I can't stand them now. Mediocre food, questionable hygiene (especially when the buffet is surrounded by sneezing, drooling asshats), tired & apathetic wait staff ... who are tired and apathetic for entirely understandable reasons.


That's true. Come to think of it, I don't eat at buffets all that much anymore for much the same reason. There's also those evil sulfites which keep the food looking fresh but sometimes turn my digestive tract into a raging inferno. The last straw was when I learned that those plastic windows above the buffet are called "sneeze guards" for a reason. Icky!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Guess I got my fill of the "All You Can Eat" restaurants when I was a kid, coz I can't stand them now. Mediocre food, questionable hygiene (especially when the buffet is surrounded by sneezing, drooling asshats), tired & apathetic wait staff ... who are tired and apathetic for entirely understandable reasons.




Yes! If people knew just how unhygienic and revolting they really are they would never eat at buffets.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 3, 2008)

The food being left out under the hot lamps has to be a breeding ground for bacteria. Some of it has to be left out for hours.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a fan of buffets...but...you might not want to know what goes on behind closed doors of a ' regular ' restaurant...*L* Out of sight, out of mind?..well, good luck with that. Hell, next time you go to a friends house for dinner, make sure you hear soap being squished between their hands after they go potty...

It's a good thing I don't think about some things in an obsessive manner..otherwise...I would not keep this fluffy figure...


----------



## k1009 (Jan 3, 2008)

I prefer chef foulness to regular public foulness. Call me a grime snob.


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Oh yeah, of course.
> 
> I wonder why people go to buffets anymore, unless they're Oriental or breakfast ones. Ordinary sit-down restaurants will bring out 6 pounds of food per diner and then ask "did you save room for dessert?" At least here in Texas.



Heya Paul. I'm assuming the draw of buffets is, you get to decide how much of each item you get. If you like a ton of mac and cheese and just a bit of meat loaf, that's what you can get. Ya like a mound of roast beef with a taco on the side and green beans stuffed in the shell? The buffet is your best bet.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 3, 2008)

k1009 said:


> I prefer chef foulness to regular public foulness. Call me a grime snob.



*L*..but, it's not just the chef you have to be concerned with...lots of people in a kitchen..sometimes, those people are tired, pissed off ( perhaps at zee fancy chef )..and your food is waiting for their ' work '...yes, the law of averages is in your favor, however, shit on someones hands...is still shit..whether it is fancy chef..or Joe Q. Pubic.

I am so not ordering food in...tonight...heh..


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *L*..but, it's not just the chef you have to be concerned with...lots of people in a kitchen..sometimes, those people are tired, pissed off ( perhaps at zee fancy chef )..and your food is waiting for their ' work '...yes, the law of averages is in your favor, however, shit on someones hands...is still shit..whether it is fancy chef..or Joe Q. Pubic.
> 
> I am so not ordering food in...tonight...heh..



Reminds me of college days, and my own exceedingly brief (read: incompetent) stint as a short-order cook for Woolworths. Dropped the burger on the ground? Pick it up and toss it back on the grill. Grill wasn't cleaned from the night before (or the night before that, or the night before that?). Screw it ... not my job ... the evening shift cook should have cleaned the grill ... fire the greasy, smelly mess right up! Problem for me wasn't the lack of hygiene ... those little tricks of the trade were cheerfully passed along to me by the more 'seasoned' cooks. The issue that led to my demotion to snack bar girl was that I couldn't quite get the hang of cooking the RAW out of food  

Was fired shortly thereafter for putting a snarky note on the snackbar area reminding people who left rubbish on the counter that the trash bin was directly in their line of sight. Good times.


----------



## k1009 (Jan 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *L*..but, it's not just the chef you have to be concerned with...lots of people in a kitchen..sometimes, those people are tired, pissed off ( perhaps at zee fancy chef )..and your food is waiting for their ' work '...yes, the law of averages is in your favor, however, shit on someones hands...is still shit..whether it is fancy chef..or Joe Q. Pubic.
> 
> I am so not ordering food in...tonight...heh..



Shit on the sous chef's hands is the least of my worries. How on earth does a fat girl stay so fat without restaurant contacts? I know the worst and I still come back for seconds, and thirds, and frequently fourths. I still maintain that I'd prefer my more "exotic" seasonings to come from someone I'm paying to do so. 

And THAT, ladies and germs, is what makes a food snob. If anyone wants me I'll be writing up a restaurant review and rubbing myself with truffle oil.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes! If people knew just how unhygienic and revolting they really are they would never eat at buffets.



On the other hand, I never get diarrhea _(--don't you love this appetizing thread? Let's move it to the Foodee Board!)_ from eating at buffets--but whenever I eat at McDonald's, I _*always*_ do.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> On the other hand, I never get diarrhea _(--don't you love this appetizing thread? Let's move it to the Foodee Board!)_ from eating at buffets--but whenever I eat at McDonald's, I _*always*_ do.



NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!! I will remember never to suggest McD's when we're visiting!!

Great post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> On the other hand, I never get diarrhea _(--don't you love this appetizing thread? Let's move it to the Foodee Board!)_ from eating at buffets--but whenever I eat at McDonald's, I _*always*_ do.



Mc Donald's.  Their food is also revolting. 
I got food poisoning once from eating chicken that I bought as take away. I got so sick and dehydrated. I am now scared to eat out, although I occasionally go to restaurants. I prefer to eat something I, or a family member or friend has cooked.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mc Donald's.  Their food is also revolting.
> I got food poisoning once from eating chicken that I bought as take away. I got so sick and dehydrated. I am now scared to eat out, although I occasionally go to restaurants. I prefer to eat something I, or a family member or friend has cooked.



You're not alone in that fear Susannah. I have gotten sick so many times from eating out I am becoming a germ phobe. I got so sick once on raw oysters (first and last time I ever had them) I thought I was gonna die - literally. 

And finding hair in your food or bugs in the restaurant is becoming too common lately.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 4, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Reminds me of college days, and my own exceedingly brief (read: incompetent) stint as a short-order cook for Woolworths. Dropped the burger on the ground? Pick it up and toss it back on the grill.



Oh yeah, I worked at a Winchell's Donuts for a few days once. Same thing--only without the added grilling. Brush it off with your hand, and put it on the shelf for the customer to buy.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 4, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Heya Paul. I'm assuming the draw of buffets is, you get to decide how much of each item you get. If you like a ton of mac and cheese and just a bit of meat loaf, that's what you can get. Ya like a mound of roast beef with a taco on the side and green beans stuffed in the shell? The buffet is your best bet.



Hey, that makes sense actually.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 4, 2008)

I would tell you all about one of my best friends story about working in a restaurant and the customer who wanted his eggs *Runnier* - but I just can't, it's too disgusting.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 4, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!! I will remember never to suggest McD's when we're visiting!!
> 
> Great post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL



Heh!

Everyone hungry now..?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Heh!
> 
> Everyone hungry now..?




It cracked me up dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## jamie (Jan 4, 2008)

Ditto for Dunkin Donuts.. I needed a job between college and law school and spent about 3 weeks working there. I watched someone drop a hole sheet pan of unglazed donuts on the way to the jelly filler, pick them up (that floor had not been swept for a while, I promise you) and proceed to fill and ice. *shiver* I had to quit because of other cleanliness issues that I just couldn't hang with.




Paul Delacroix said:


> Oh yeah, I worked at a Winchell's Donuts for a few days once. Same thing--only without the added grilling. Brush it off with your hand, and put it on the shelf for the customer to buy.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Jan 5, 2008)

I just know if I lived there and read this, I would never go to that restaurant.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 5, 2008)

jamie said:


> Ditto for Dunkin Donuts.. I needed a job between college and law school and spent about 3 weeks working there. I watched someone drop a hole sheet pan of unglazed donuts on the way to the jelly filler, pick them up (that floor had not been swept for a while, I promise you) and proceed to fill and ice. *shiver* I had to quit because of other cleanliness issues that I just couldn't hang with.



What the customer doesn't know doesn't hurt them..... :eat2:

I jest!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I would tell you all about one of my best friends story about working in a restaurant and the customer who wanted his eggs *Runnier* - but I just can't, it's too disgusting.



I think I may have an idea of what happened here Sandie.
* Covers ears 
"La la la I am not listening, La La La"


----------



## RevolOggerp (Jan 5, 2008)

Think about it...

All-You-Can-Eat

Can you eat 10 plates of spaghetti during your visit? No. You eat one plate, hungry for another... go get a second place. Still hungry? Get a third plate. If you feel that you're getting full, then get a fourth plate... but with half or a third of a portion.

I've gone to buffet places where people will just dump everything on 2 or 3 plates only to have at least 1 full plate worth of food remaining when they leave.

For instance, CiCi's Pizza... they're known for their variety of pizzas. Sometimes, they will try something new that some people might not like. If I see a new pizza that I'm not sure I will like, I will simply take the smallest slice from the pan. If I really like it, I'll return for a bigger slice. I've seen some people get the biggest slice on the pan and then stop after 2 bites because they don't like it. I've also seen people pile up 7 or 8 slices of pizza onto one plate, but only eat 4 or 5 slices.

Oh yeah, Old Country Buffet... same problem. I see people put half of macaroni-&-cheese and half of mashed potatoes and lots of gravy... on one plate. Moments later, they realize that the gravy slowly dripped onto the macaroni-&-cheese... which they don't like. So, they push the plate away and go back for another plate of the same thing.

Seriously, people should use their common sense when it comes to buffets. This is one of those typical WANT-vs-CAN arguments. If you want it, but aren't sure about it... get a little. If you want it and know that you can eat it, get a lot.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2008)

Canonista said:


> This could be a "firemission". If it happens to one of us we should all show up there at once and cleam em' out. Have a Dims Meet & Greet there.



Disappointing fact about Dimmers: They don't eat nearly enough to make this entertaining, or perhaps possible. *I* felt embarrassed a few times. "Everyone else done? Yeah? Yeah? Screw you all; I'm eating the rest."


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2008)

RevolOggerp said:


> Think about it...
> 
> All-You-Can-Eat
> 
> ...




I would prefer to eat a smaller plate of really delicious food than a truckload of mediocre crapola type food. That is just me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I would prefer to eat a smaller plate of really delicious food than a truckload of mediocre crapola type food. That is just me.



Yes, but you're not American, dear.  Barb and I taught Mini all about that this week: It's all about being loud, demanding, and HUUUUUGE portions.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, but you're not American, dear.  Barb and I taught Mini all about that this week: It's all about being loud, demanding, and HUUUUUGE portions.



 True enough! I do love you Yanks though.:wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> True enough! I do love you Yanks though.:wubu:



I heart me some Aussies.  You guys have the best sense of humor and you put up with us Yanks so well!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 5, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Disappointing fact about Dimmers: They don't eat nearly enough to make this entertaining, or perhaps possible. *I* felt embarrassed a few times. "Everyone else done? Yeah? Yeah? Screw you all; I'm eating the rest."



Just imagine if 20 of us converged on one feral buffet.

Twenty people ranging from 300 to 500lbs walking through their front door, telling them only that "we're VERY hungry".

Imagine the size of the panic attack the rude manager will have right then and there. It would be a good day for us!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 6, 2008)

The key is to go when the buffet opens. The food is hot and fresh and the public hasn't gotten to breathe on it yet, plus lunch time is cheaper than dinner time. I usually eat two plates of food and I eat everything I take, unless there is something wrong with it. At the chinese buffet I always get 3 crab rangoon 4 or 5 dim sum one of the teriyaki on a stick and some white rice. I then go back and get sesame chicken or general tso chicken and white rice and a couple more crab rangoons and then I am done. I always think....this time I will get something different....but I don't. 


I have never been banned from a buffet, but I would be damned if I would pay if they asked me to leave. 


Also, I will never eat at Rallys again. I bit into a burger and had a hair in the bite I had in my mouth and it stretched out and was partly still on the burger in my hand. I want to be sick just thinking about it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 6, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Just imagine if 20 of us converged on one feral buffet.
> 
> Twenty people ranging from 300 to 500lbs walking through their front door, telling them only that "we're VERY hungry".
> 
> Imagine the size of the panic attack the rude manager will have right then and there. It would be a good day for us!



Mehhh, maybe. You assume the manager is a socially unaware jerk. There are indeed socially aware jerks who know not all fat people sit on their asses and eat all day. I count myself as the latter kind of jerk.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 6, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mehhh, maybe. You assume the manager is a socially unaware jerk. There are indeed socially aware jerks who know not all fat people sit on their asses and eat all day. I count myself as the latter kind of jerk.



im putting my money on the panic attack. im down to roll in w/everyone(OCB anyone?).


----------



## MetalheadMissy74 (Jan 7, 2008)

If I ever get banned from a place . I am going back the next day to show the owner what i found in their soup. course I will have to apologize to one of my lizards for borrowing its food for the day. I would just walk in and say uh so i am banned ay. and produce a large madagascar hissing cockroach infront of them well uh unless you's want me to go to health inspectors you let me back in. cause i found this big girl in your soup. believe me my female hisser that i keep as a breeder for making babies for my green anoles to eat would definitly strike fear into most restraunt owners hearts . unless they have a fear factor buffet .yikes. comes in handy having pet cockroaches . glad i got them for lizard food. companionship "and the uneventual chance i am ever banned from a all you can eat place " lol.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 7, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mehhh, maybe. You assume the manager is a socially unaware jerk. There are indeed socially aware jerks who know not all fat people sit on their asses and eat all day. I count myself as the latter kind of jerk.



Considering the firemission would be on a restraunt that'd already been a problem the odds of the already problematic manager blowing a gasket and making a spectacle of themselves increases dramatically.

Sometimes, when someone sets out to hang themselves it's wisest to hang them some rope. Intemperate manager + big eaters + recording equipment = restraunt hanging itself in public for all to see.


----------

